

Starbucks Card Social Experiment Hacked by Entrepreneur - nathantross
http://mashable.com/2011/08/12/jonathans-card-hacked-starbucks/

======
kookiekrak
Its not a marketing effort by starbucks.

But this guy is an a$$hole... In his blog, he states that he took 625$
PERSONALLY and that he doesnt intend to profit from it, BUT he also mentions
that he and OTHERS have been doing this. So theres a bunch of people out there
stealing from this card. Great.

------
cpt1138
Was it determined that the "experiment" was a hoax/viral marketing effort by
Starbucks?

